# Enco Turn-Pro 111-3116 13x40 lathe change gears



## goodemachine (Oct 3, 2022)

About 20 years ago, I bought this lathe from a defunct shop in North Carolina who, in turn, had gotten it from the NC community college system. It was a little dirty, but it had very little wear and it was a smokin' deal. It is an 80's Taiwanese lathe made by Lux Matter (Lux 1340G), quite nice compared to my clapped-out South Bend Heavy 10. I stripped and repainted it, pretty much returning it to its original appearance.

Most of the accessories had been lost by the time I got it, but the most glaring absence was the metric change gears. I admit to being a old fart who thinks metric is a commie plot, and the Imperial gear set could do most of the common metric threads, but recently I resolved to make the missing gears if, for no other reason, so the next owner wouldn't have this issue. 

About 15 years ago, I bought a collection of Asian change gears on one of the machinist forums; they were all 10 mm bore with 5 mm keyways and I hoped some of them might be the ones I was missing. As you might have already guessed, only one of them was the right module, pressure angle and tooth count, so I put it all away in the cabinet. This summer, I pulled it all out, figured out what I needed to finish the job, and ordered a set of M 1.5, 20 degree PA gear cutters and a correct R8 arbor for the Bridgie. I re-read Ivan Law's gear cutting book again, swallowed hard, and proceeded to cut my first gears - EVER.  I turned down some of the gears in the collection to the calculated OD, made an arbor to hold them in a rotary table on the Bridgeport and, tooth-by-tooth, cut the 4 gears that I needed. It was actually a non-event!

Anyway, I think my gear-cutting days are over for a while. As soon as I get enough posts to get privileges on this site, I will be advertising the remaining gear blanks, the cutters and arbor for sale. If you need 10m bore change gears, keep it in mind.

geo


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 4, 2022)

Nice setup!


----------

